# RAF on the move



## Matzos (Dec 22, 2004)

Not just aircraft in the Royal Air Force!







Thay make a good target!


----------



## Zofo (Dec 22, 2004)

In Germany we had the LED - "Light Eating Detatchment" - our REME blokes didn't always seem to be 100% battle ready! I presume that's what LAD stands for, Light Aid Detatchment? If not, then I've just waffled on for two sentences!


----------



## Matzos (Dec 22, 2004)

You could be right, the lads driving the trucks were all suppliers (stackers)


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 22, 2004)

You are right zofo old buddy. L.A.D is Light Aid Detachment  :mrgreen:


----------



## Zofo (Dec 22, 2004)

Our LAD were brill at ar**ing us about with wagon checks - I spent the better part of my time in Germany under landrovers cleaning those bloody iron things they laughingly called springs!


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 22, 2004)

You mean the semi eliptic leaf springs  :mrgreen:


----------

